# Citrus Wood: Remove Bark?



## Count Porcula (Sep 30, 2020)

Last week, I cut down my citrus trees because they were dying of citrus greening. Then I ordered a smoker.

The trees are still available. They're on my burn pile. I have read that citrus wood is very good for smoking. I'm thinking of cutting the trees up and keeping the wood.

Question: do I have to remove the bark in order to use this wood for smoking?


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 30, 2020)

i'm not sure with citrus trees so i won't guess, but with the hardwood, apple, peach, cherry i leave the bark on unless it's loose and falling off anyway then i'll take it off. but i'll leave the citrus trees to someone who knows.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 30, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> i'm not sure with citrus trees so i won't guess, but with the hardwood, apple, peach, cherry i leave the bark on unless it's loose and falling off anyway then i'll take it off. but i'll leave the citrus trees to someone who knows.



I'm with SJ as well..... but I use loose bark in my warm up cycle.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 30, 2020)

I use a lot of cherry and don't debark it unless the bark is loose


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2020)

I have a ton of citrus tree in my backyard & when I trim them I never remove the bark. Just dry them out & use them with the bark. I have even used them before they were dried out & still green, with good results.
Al


----------



## Count Porcula (Oct 1, 2020)

Hope your trees make it. They say a treatment is  finally being tested.


----------



## kmmamm (Oct 1, 2020)

Don‘t sweat the bark, just be sure the wood is well seasoned before you try to use it.  Citrus is great for chicken, fish and other “light” proteins.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Oct 17, 2020)

Hard to debate citrus anyways, very thin.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Oct 17, 2020)

Hard to debark  citrus anyways, very thin


----------



## Count Porcula (Nov 2, 2020)

Today I'm smoking a chicken with what I think is ponderosa lemon wood. The smoke doesn't have a lot of character, but maybe it shows its real value in the finished product.

I love how stingy this smoker is with wood. It will take me years to smoke up three small trees.


----------



## Count Porcula (Nov 2, 2020)

I am not too happy with this wood. It reminds me of burning shrubs.


----------

